# Meet Nugget



## gsxr (Sep 5, 2010)

Nugget is a rescue PitMix the paperwork said
we have had her for about 4 months and she is doing great!









































she didnt like her cone from being fixed


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

She is so beautiful! Love her!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

What an adorable little pup


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Welcome to the site!!! Nugget is an absolute doll who obviously has some good parents now. Thank you for rescueing her, better yet, I'll let her thank you


----------



## mypitgia (Jun 28, 2010)

She might be Gias long lost sister....Love the coloring....Good Luck with her.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

mypitgia said:


> She might be Gias long lost sister....Love the coloring....Good Luck with her.


And now you have just entered.....the TWILIGHT ZONE (eerie music plays)jk They really do look like siblings!!!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

nice looking girl , sweet face.


----------



## gsxr (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks everyone! we do love her
yes she does look like Gia!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!:woof: I can't wait to see future pics and updates of your pup.


----------



## gsxr (Sep 5, 2010)

shes growing up ! 46lbs


----------



## gsxr (Sep 5, 2010)

another from last summer on a camping trip we took a walk in the woods


----------



## truepits92 (Nov 23, 2010)

alittle off topic but is that from a beaver? the tree? I really wanna watch a beaver one day... it's like amazing that they can do that like that if its not from a beaver forget it and just rember, I am crazy and YOU have AN ADORABLE PUPPY!!!!


----------



## Atlanta Bully Rescue (Nov 11, 2010)

She is beautiful!


----------



## gsxr (Sep 5, 2010)

yes it is from a beaver
we were camping at Wellesley Island State Park they have lots of trails
Wellesley Island State Park - NYS Parks, Recreation & Historic Preservation


----------



## truepits92 (Nov 23, 2010)

gsxr said:


> yes it is from a beaver
> we were camping at Wellesley Island State Park they have lots of trails
> Wellesley Island State Park - NYS Parks, Recreation & Historic Preservation


AWSOME best wishes with the pupp and enjoy the puppy times and take pics! I know when i look back at my guys as pups I almost cry. then I rember I couldnt ever leave them home and couldnt ever take them wish haha now they are good at home and good where ever we go  <3 love my pack


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

OMG she is adorable!!!


----------



## shadystunts (May 17, 2010)

sweet pup, thumbs up for rescueing her...


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Growing up to be pretty cute


----------



## gsxr (Sep 5, 2010)

she is such a loving dog!


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I love that last picture!


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

i am so happy for you, you have a gentle heart. we tried to rescue a aspca pit/mix. onyx as psyched to get o play with a new dog. walk went great as well as front yard and in house. when we got them outback and onyx tried to play she went right for him. i took her out and walked her some more with him with the same result. my wifes sister wanted her so she stayed there a week and it was wonderful, we thought since things didnt go well with us that this was a perfect match. she is a single dog house. sis in law does alot of traveling and arrangements couldnt be set in stone for her. i re-surrendered her back to aspca. well in waiting room she played with females fine, but a pup make she just tore hime apart, bad. i choked her out and she let go after she fell off. i dont know what happened to her but she was so nice to kids, cats and strangers. super chill and never knew she was there. male dogs were her thing.

your story makes me feel alot better knowing someone that is successfully made another life apart of a family. you are a role model to us all, thanks for cheering me up


----------

